# Rigid sr20 locator probs



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

We just got a new sr20 (the yellow one with balls on it). I pull it outta the truck today and the screen won't work? Called distributor they called rigid and rigid said it is to hot for it to work right if I leave it in the truck? WTF

They are giving me another new one tomorow but I am curious if anyone else had probs with them? I left it set in the truck for a half hour with the ac on and it was cold to the touch and still wouldn't work! I hope this isn't typical of these?


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

deerslayer said:


> We just got a new sr20 (the yellow one with balls on it). I pull it outta the truck today and the screen won't work? Called distributor they called rigid and rigid said it is to hot for it to work right if I leave it in the truck? WTF
> 
> They are giving me another new one tomorow but I am curious if anyone else had probs with them? I left it set in the truck for a half hour with the ac on and it was cold to the touch and still wouldn't work! I hope this isn't typical of these?


So do I...that locator's been on my wish list for awhile.


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

I am still learning it but it was a nice piece of equipment when it worked


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

You can track energized lines at a brisk walk with that baby, pinpoint lines behind finished walls effortlessly, and spot down on a sonde w/o the need for plotting the shadow peaks, depth is always dead on, and even track non-energized copper if you slow down enough.

I've had the privilege of using one several times...it put everything I've used before to shame. 

I'm envious...hope your next one is trouble free. Please post if you have more trouble. If so, I'll may have to scratch it off my wish list


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

I use mine almost every day and have never had that happen, Probably used mine up to 90, don't know how hot it is where you are. Probably a loose wire connection to the LCD but it sounds like it needs to go back to the Seektech boys. I really love mine though compared to my scout or navitrack.


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

Cuda said:


> I use mine almost every day and have never had that happen, Probably used mine up to 90, don't know how hot it is where you are. Probably a loose wire connection to the LCD but it sounds like it needs to go back to the Seektech boys. I really love mine though compared to my scout or navitrack.


Could you compare it to a 810 Metrotech or anything else outside of the Ridgid family?


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

I have used the original 810 unit and it is the standard in the industry I think, I did not like the extra work on finding the poles etc. But it was a good locator. I tried a 810dx and I hated it. I have not tried the new 810 yet. I never put enough time in with the 810 if I had used one for years I might think a little different. But I have been a many jobs where the locate guys where having problems with tough locates and have demoed the Seektech for them and the younger guys like it but the older guys don't they don't like relying on the machine software and will not even consider using one.


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

So far, I love my VLocPro.


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

I think an operator just needs to be comfortable with the locator they are using and they will get good results. I am actually pretty damm good with the scout, it took me a while to get good with it for things other than a sonde. Now I wish I had bought the Seekteck -60 as I have been getting some really deep ductile iron pipe to locate. I do not locate for others just for my jobs, I double check what the locators guys have marked before we excavate, and I do a sweep of the area anyway before we start as a last check before we begin. But locating is necessary on almost every bid I do. 2 inches can make a big difference on a pipes location horizontally.


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

Cuda said:


> I think an operator just needs to be comfortable with the locator they are using and they will get good results. I am actually pretty damm good with the scout, it took me a while to get good with it for things other than a sonde. Now I wish I had bought the Seekteck -60 as I have been getting some really deep ductile iron pipe to locate. I do not locate for others just for my jobs, I double check what the locators guys have marked before we excavate, and I do a sweep of the area anyway before we start as a last check before we begin. But locating is necessary on almost every bid I do. 2 inches can make a big difference on a pipes location horizontally.


What about buying a sonde for your duct rodder? They have some impressive sondes out there.


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

johnlewismcleod said:


> You can track energized lines at a brisk walk with that baby, pinpoint lines behind finished walls effortlessly, and spot down on a sonde w/o the need for plotting the shadow peaks, depth is always dead on, and even track non-energized copper if you slow down enough.
> 
> I've had the privilege of using one several times...it put everything I've used before to shame.
> 
> I'm envious...hope your next one is trouble free. Please post if you have more trouble. If so, I'll may have to scratch it off my wish list


Maybe I had a bad one I hope the new one is better as well? I know the tracking energized lines was a little askew with this one I thought. Readings were all over the place even when I knew where the line was? 

I have only had it a couple weeks so I am still learning. The distributor owes us a rigid class and I plan to take it soon and learn all I can! I also have the brick transmitter for it and need to learn to better use both of them.


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

deerslayer said:


> Maybe I had a bad one I hope the new one is better as well? I know the tracking energized lines was a little askew with this one I thought. Readings were all over the place even when I knew where the line was?
> 
> I have only had it a couple weeks so I am still learning. The distributor owes us a rigid class and I plan to take it soon and learn all I can! I also have the brick transmitter for it and need to learn to better use both of them.


Did you have a good ground on what you were locating and the transmitter?


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

I was actually locating underground electric that was energized!

Rigid told me on there tech support that their sr-20 won't pick up most sprial wound items such as ext. cords and sometimes direct burial services.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Just learned that half of India is without power... 3/4 of USA tech support is down....


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

I wondered why the bill collectors didn't call tonight.


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

Gettinit said:


> What about buying a sonde for your duct rodder? They have some impressive sondes out there.


I use the ridgid sonde taped to the back of our moles and I use the navitrack 10 watt transmitter to induce a signal on snake cables,duct pulling wire, or light up the seesnake push rod. I am just about to buy the Pow'r mole sonde to fit our push/pull we bought. If it can conduct a signal I will use anything lol. Today we did a water service that was 1/2 replaced problem was nobody knew which end was replaced, or really how long, so induced a signal on the line and just watched the numbers and determined where the copper ended, it was a great time saver to know where to dig and where not to. Nolbody likes sports digging.:yes:


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

People think I am crazy but radio on my receiver will find copper water mains. Once I find it and it changes to plastic, its witching time.


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

Radio will find anything, pipe, buried beer bottles, tree roots, the problem is you never really know what you are picking up. Vivax is a lousy tool for induction, much like Radio Detection is, but I would take an RD any day of the week, and use a Metrotech for induction. Or I would learn to use a Pipehorn, even though I hate those things.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

deerslayer said:


> We just got a new sr20 (the yellow one with balls on it). I pull it outta the truck today and the screen won't work? Called distributor they called rigid and rigid said it is to hot for it to work right if I leave it in the truck? WTF
> 
> They are giving me another new one tomorow but I am curious if anyone else had probs with them? I left it set in the truck for a half hour with the ac on and it was cold to the touch and still wouldn't work! I hope this isn't typical of these?


Get on the Ridgid forum and send Josh a PM about the service you got. It'll get fixed pronto.


----------



## TallCoolOne (Dec 19, 2010)

deerslayer said:


> We just got a new sr20 (the yellow one with balls on it). I pull it outta the truck today and the screen won't work? Called distributor they called rigid and rigid said it is to hot for it to work right if I leave it in the truck? WTF
> 
> They are giving me another new one tomorow but I am curious if anyone else had probs with them? I left it set in the truck for a half hour with the ac on and it was cold to the touch and still wouldn't work! I hope this isn't typical of these?


We carry same one in van all the time. Never had an issue with it being hot and not working, sounds like BS too me.

I will be locating cooper lines outside today, and its suppose to be a 107...


----------



## drs (Jun 17, 2011)

Been using a Prototek reciever for years. It gets me where I need to be.

Had to buy gas, water, elec. line locating equipment last year because of a very close call on a job that was marked out by onecall by me. Since that I locate what I need and not mark out what I know then call them.


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

I got the new one today and all I can say is WOW what a difference! As was said you can find the sonde just by waving it horizontal and walking to it. A walking sweep to find electric and other energy sources is no problem. The difference is undeniable!

I am pretty sure the other one had a problem from day one! Glad we got another. I kept rereading the instructions to see what I was doing wrong with the old one.:laughing:

Kudos to Ferguson and Rigid for making it right ASAP. They had a new one in my hands within 12 hours and that is good service in my opninion!


----------



## TallCoolOne (Dec 19, 2010)

deerslayer said:


> I got the new one today and all I can say is WOW what a difference! As was said you can find the sonde just by waving it horizontal and walking to it. A walking sweep to find electric and other energy sources is no problem. The difference is undeniable!
> 
> I am pretty sure the other one had a problem from day one! Glad we got another. I kept rereading the instructions to see what I was doing wrong with the old one.:laughing:
> 
> Kudos to Ferguson and Rigid for making it right ASAP. They had a new one in my hands within 12 hours and that is good service in my opninion!


:thumbsup:


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

Now I'm jealous again :glare:


----------

